# Bowfest



## ryan.u (Apr 3, 2009)

Is anyone here planing on going there next month? It's at full quiver archery in goodles.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

never heard of it
what goes on?


----------



## ryan.u (Apr 3, 2009)

It's a big bow festable i guess, 3D shoot, Team fitzgerald will be there http://fullquiverandmore.com/about-us/bow-fest-2010. Im in dryden so it's not that far so why not go.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I've always wanted to hit that range.
I've heard it's really nice.

Can't make it though.


----------

